# Cub Cadet XT2 46



## Joe Folsom

Hi folks I have a CubCadet XT2 46 Tractor with snowplow , I got on it today to do some yard work however it won't turn over. I thought it was the battery however, this is not the case. I'm not sure where to look?, it is a pushbutton start if this helps? Any suggestions?, the machine is only 2 years old
Thanks 
Joe


----------



## Groo

under the seat I think.

ps. I'd rethink the snow plow as it has the weak transmission. Thinking about a snowblower for mine for next winter.


----------



## Bob Driver

No Crank is usually safety switches
1) Brake switch -- Brake pedal has to be depressed to crank
2) PTO switch -- PTO has to be off to crank
3) Neutral switch -- Drive has to been in neutral to crank
4) Seat Switch -- Seat switch is only tied into the start circuit if a 4-prong switch is being used. If it has a 2-prong switch, the running engine dies if you leave the seat with the brakes released and the seat switch has no role in the cranking circuit

You can force start the engine with a set of jumper cables to verify that the battery/starter are good.
1) Hook one end of the jumper cables to the battery + & -
2) On the other end of the jumper cables, hook the - lead to the engine block.
3) Key on
4) Take the + lead of the jumper cables and touch it to the main starter stud.... Sparks will fly, but the engine should turn over and probably start.

This tells you both the battery/starter are good and the problem lies in the path of the start signal coming from the push button and reaching the starter solenoid (safety switch open) To trouble-shoot which one, you'll need a VOM and the wiring diagram.


----------



## Joe Folsom

Thanks for the reply, I'm thinking the safty switch on the brake pedal is bad as last few times starting i had to really depress the pedal


----------



## Bob Driver

Brake switches are the most prone to problems because of where and how they are mounted. They usually are where they are exposed to a lot of debris and moisture coming off the deck. Here's a link that shows the location of the brake switch on a XT2. It's the forward part #3...
https://www.partstree.com/models/xt...n-tractor-fab-deck-kohler-2019/electrical-12/


----------



## Joe Folsom

Thanks so much


----------



## Groo

my XT2 46 with efi tells me what I need to do to start it on the hour meter.


----------



## Joe Folsom

First of all thanks for all the replies, second, does anyone no how to test the switch with an ohm meter or jump it?, I don't mind buying a new switch if I need it I just want to make sure its the problem


----------



## Joe Folsom

When I put the key in it dosn't seem like its getting power


----------



## Bob Driver

Check the fuses... There should be two. One for 12V power coming into the switch, the other is for the clutch. Both should be around 20A AGC fuses

Here's the VOM testing for switches...


----------



## Joe Folsom

Well all the switches checked out ok, looking a bit into this a little more, when I insert the pushbutton key and press once, the hour meter along with the lights are suppose to come on, this does not happen. Any ideas of where to look would be appreciated, are there any fuses other then at the battery I need to check?


----------



## Groo

can you bypass the key/ignition?


----------



## Bob Driver

You probably have a 20A AGC (automotive type) fuse in the 12V power circuit going to the "B" terminal on the key switch.

Key switches are prone to fail, especially if they face upward on the dash. Water gets in them and corrodes the internal contacts. That's why most OEM's run a rubber boot around the key opening.

You can try shooting electrical contact cleaner in the key opening and see if that cleans the contacts.


----------



## Joe Folsom

Ok Thanks


----------



## Groo

isn't the key just magnetic?


----------



## Bob Driver

I'd pull the main plug on the back of the switch and spray the male terminals on the switch and the female terminals in the plug for corrosion also, before I thought a bad switch.

Got a feeling CC is going to be really proud of that push-button switch...


----------



## Bob Driver

Groo said:


> isn't the key just magnetic?


That would be a new one on me, but then I don't see that much stuff that is late model other than to service...

Even at that, don't magnets still rust/corrode if exposed to water? Are the terminals on the back of the switch and in the plug magnetic also??


----------



## Joe Folsom

Well to pull the plugs I have to remove the gas tank first, if i can find the bolts lol


----------



## Joe Folsom

Well folks, I called Cub Cadet the machine is still cover under warranty until June of 2020 so they are coming for it on Monday, let them deal with it lol.
I'd like to thank you all for your help, I'll le you know what it was


----------



## Bob Driver

That was going to be my next post was to ask about any warranty left. Glad it worked out for you


----------



## Groo

be sure to find out what the problem was. I think my warranty is up.


----------



## Joe Folsom

Yeah I just slid in there


----------



## bcool

Joe Folsom said:


> Hi folks I have a CubCadet XT2 46 Tractor with snowplow , I got on it today to do some yard work however it won't turn over. I thought it was the battery however, this is not the case. I'm not sure where to look?, it is a pushbutton start if this helps? Any suggestions?, the machine is only 2 years old
> Thanks
> Joe


I would run a jumper cable from a Good battery to starter and see what happens


----------



## bcool

Joe Folsom said:


> First of all thanks for all the replies, second, does anyone no how to test the switch with an ohm meter or jump it?, I don't mind buying a new switch if I need it I just want to make sure its the problem


If it has only 2 wires just unplug and place a wire to connect the 2 wires.


----------



## Bob Driver

bcool said:


> I would run a jumper cable from a Good battery to starter and see what happens


They will probably do just that at the Dealership as part of filing the *WARRANTY CLAIM* 

The more DIY stuff he tries, the more opportunity he's giving Cub Cadet to deny his claim.


----------



## cougsfan

I'd check your battery connections and cables too.


----------



## Joe Folsom

I just took the dash on the tractor apart as the new part will be here today and I found out the problem. seems as though i have had a quest living under the dash. That rodent will soon be coming down with the corona virus real soon.


----------

